# Singer 401A problem



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

I am having trouble with the stitch selection knobs.

The one for k-special gets hung up and won't move. 

I took the top off the machine and I can move the needle bar driving arm with my finger and get the flap thing open then I can move the knob all the way through every setting. 

I let loose of the flag thing and it won't move but a few settings. 

Is this something dh and I can fix?

We do have the service manual that I downloaded and printed off.

Thanks 

Cindy


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

It sounds like your cam towers are getting a little dry and could use some sewing machine oil on them. It&#8217;s the two pencil-sized &#8220;posts&#8221; that the linkages slide up and down on when the dials are changed (K to Special, A to J). 

It can also help to move the needle position selector (red lever, 1 to 5) to the opposite side that it&#8217;s currently on, when moving one of the cam selector dials. It can relieve the pressure of the flap on the cam followers somewhat and allow the linkage to slide up or down easier. Turn the handwheel toward you at the same time to help the cam followers fully release.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was also going to suggest oil. These older machines need more oil than we think.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The 401s are oil hogs. If it moves it needs oiled. I use Tri-Flow oil on our 401A, and each time I use it I run the cam and stitch controls through the full cycle to make sure they don't stick.

Use a good clear sewing machine oil or Tri-Flow, do not use WD-40, automotive oil, 3-IN-1 or any other oil. It does make a difference.

Joe


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Joe I have the Singer brand machine oil .

Where do you buy the Tri-flow at?

Should I keep using the Singer oil?

I guess I need to put more oil on the areas that take oil according to the maintenance guide.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Joe do you get the drops or the spray?

Thanks 

Cindy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Texasgirl said:


> Joe I have the Singer brand machine oil .
> 
> Where do you buy the Tri-flow at?
> 
> ...





Texasgirl said:


> Joe do you get the drops or the spray?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cindy


Cindy,

No need to stop using the Singer oil. 

I buy my Tri-Flow oil at Sew Classic: 
Sew-Classic LLC
They have both the oil and the grease. I use the oil on everything but the gears and the fork that rides on the cam of the top shaft. That I grease. There are several gears on that machine that take grease rather than oil.

Oil the moving parts, run them through all their settings. Then sew with the machine. 
Don't oil it and put it up, sew with it first so the oil gets to where it needs to be.

I use the liquid oil in the bottle. It comes with a tiny tube to get into the needed place. The spray is to my way of thinking is a waste. 

Joe


----------

